# Onyx, Flourite, Flourite Red



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

Seems like I remember hearing that the Onyx sand slightly buffers your water, which wasn't a consideration for me. 

Other than that, when choosing between the three I would make my decision based on appearance. 

With some other sands or soils I would also take into consideration weight because it needs to be heavy enough to easily hold buoyant stem plants down and also to resist clouding the tank if I uproot something or disturb it, but I don't recall any complaints with Onyx sand.

I only have personal experience with flourite. 

I wouldn't take nutrient content into account with either three. They're all good enough and the emphasis should be on dosing the water column.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

The Onyx sand is a real PITA to clean. Flourite is much easier to clean. The Onyx is a light gray in the tank and is not my favorite color.

Don't over think the situation here. The release rate for the minerals is so slow that it really doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Seachem's Onyx Sand is the same thing as their Grey Coast Calcite. A buffering agent in these two is magnesium calcite.
http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/GrayCoast.html
Usually you can find this one a little cheaper than the Onyx. Like Rex said, you have to wash it forever.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Well I went with Seachem Flourite because I got Petsmart to price match it for me.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Flourite is good stuff. Some people like to rinse their's really well, some like to slightly rinse and some don't rinse it at all. There's possible pro's and con's on each. If you want, you can do a few searches and find out more.


----------



## AoiGSR (Aug 17, 2005)

I just bought another bag of Onyx Sand yesterday to complete my 40. Had to dump some water out for fear that it would overflow my tank. Took a while even to wash the 1 bag (did half the bag rinse, dumped really close to the existing Onyx sand and did the other half).

I have 3 bags of flourite sitting in my old Onyx bags now after drying it out in the sun. Not sure what I'll do with that yet. 

-AoiGSR


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

You could always ship it to me :icon_bigg


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone ever try Schultz's aquatic plant soil? I used it for a while but switched back to onyx sand for appearance only.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I use it at work, but it's light weight, I hate replanting the weeds in it.
Some folks do not mind that, I personally do.

I like onyx sand overall the best. Flourite has it's merits also.

I do not like the looks of any substrate I've seen yet though
Well, aragonite sand 2-3mm. Some white silica sands....Lapis luststar also.........but the rest are dull/too dark or ugly.



Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

> Anyone ever try Schultz's aquatic plant soil? I used it for a while but switched back to onyx sand for appearance only.


I'm using Schultz's aquatic plant soil right now in my 20gal. I like it a lot for the price :icon_bigg I'v just decided to try some Flourite this time around... got a little more cash to spare


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

My favorite is onyx sand also, hurt my wallet though when I bought 700 lbs. of it.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Why did you need 700 lbs. That's a pretty good sized tank.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Did 7 tanks, over 600 gallons, different sizes. You figure out my nick yet?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Of course I did.

700 lbs of Onyx sand takes a lot of washing. Would almost subject one to working in a Marine environment for a while.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I have about 300lbs floating around.
But having extra is always I good idea for scaping.

700lbs sounds like a lot, but on 600 gal, that's not that much really.
Yep, lots of washing.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Rex,

OOOOOrah, most do not link the nick. I didn't wash the onyx sand, clouded the tanks for a while but eventually cleared up. I have 2-4 inch depth and tall tanks; just ordered another 100 lbs to scape a little more. Not too much into spit and polish since I retired 9 years ago, did 20. Had to put the hobby up for about 15 years while in the Corps, was away from home so much and kept moving around. Anyway, started back up after I retired and got into planted tanks. Wife is getting frusturated, got tanks everywhere. Was ready to order 2-150 gallon tanks and she said she would leave if I did. Women! I did the comprise thing and agreed to sell some of the smaller tanks first. Guess it must be love. BTW, I was an airwinger, MOS was avionics. Pretty much doing the same thing in civilian life that I did in the Corps except I don't get shot at, the food is better, and I come home every night. Oh yea, and no more friggin tents. Semper Fi Bro


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

You got very lucky not washing the Onyx. I have used it in a couple of tanks. The first tank I poured it into the tank and then slowly added water. Two weeks later it still looked like a milkshake.


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow, I did not have that problem. My tanks cleared up in less than a day,
wonder why the difference. I did experience the dust sticking to the glass and acrylic which I think helped the algae farm, but the algae eaters took care of that in no time. Corys stirred up the bottom for a while too, setting off little dust bombs, was kinda funny watching them. How did you get rid of the milkshake?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Broke down the tank and washed the Onyx sand.


----------

